# The Real APBT: Noses, Bloodlines and Terms



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Noses, Bloodlines and Terms 



Red nose: Red nose is a term that is often used to describe a dog that has a "red" nose. I often see dogs of all colors called red nosed pit bulls when in fact, they're not. A red nosed dog can refer to an OFRN (Old Family Red Nosed) American Pit Bull Terrier. This does not mean that every red "pit bull" that you see is OFRN.

Blue nose: There's no such thing as a blue nosed pit bull. A blue nosed dog is referred to as the color of an American Bullies nose, not a pit bull.

Purple nose: A purple nosed pit bull does not exist, in fact there's no such thing as a purple nose regarding any breed of dog. A purple nosed dog may also be considered as a lavender nosed dog and have a champagne colored coat. This is not real, there's no such thing as a purple nosed, lavender nosed, champagne dog, it's all in the money.

There is no such thing as a breed called the red nosed, blue nosed or purple nosed pit bull meaning that red nosed, blue nosed and purple nosed are not bloodlines nor a breed of dog, it just refers to the dog's color of nose.

Gator Mouth: Unless the dog is a mix between an alligator and a dog, then sure. I wish I had the skill to Photoshop an alligator head with its mouth open on a bully body, then would it be considered a gator mouth?

XL, XXL, XXXL, XXXXL: This is often referred to as the size of a dog regarding American Bullies. While there's a few different supposed standards of an American Bully, your double, triple, quadruple bully is just a fat mutt with no real purpose. There's not an X sized anything in the dog world.

Purebred/Bread/Pittbulls: If you can't spell purebred, bred or pit bull right then it's probably best that you don't own the breed or even consider breeding. I hate seeing posts like "purebread pittbulls" or "I bread my pittbull".

Fire: I cannot tell you how many times I have heard someone say something along the lines of "when that fire hittin' the ground" or "you got any fire" or "this breeding is fire". You know what I want to know? I want to know who comes up with these stupid terms and why. The term "fire" can mean when are the puppies due or do you have any puppies or that breeding is nice.

Drop any day/hit the ground: It's a bit like the term "fire", it's basically where someone is asking when is the mother due or saying when the mother is due.

Don't sleep on this!: This is another term for "don't miss out on this", it's a term that people say to try and get people to buy their dogs.

Thick boned: I believe it's supposed to refer to a dog who is "muscular". I put the word muscular in quotes because a dog who is referred to as thick boned is often all fat or only two days old. Fat is fat, not muscle.

Easty westy: It is a term that refers to a dog whose feet are faced to the right and to the left, here's an example of dog who appears to have easty westy and what easty westy looks like:


Saddle back: It means a dog who has a sloped back, almost like a big dent in his back or a dog who's back is bent. A dog who suffers from saddle back often also suffers from a high rear and/or a short front.


Ped: Ped is a short term for pedigree, so when someone asks something like "what's his ped?", they're asking "what's his pedigree?" 

Do share!


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Another great post HJ. I actually have never heard anyone use the term 'fire' in anything. Didn't even know the term existed. 

However, I owned a dog with a lavender colored nose. She was a mutt. But its basically caused with fading leather on the dogs nose with age or during seasons. 
Its actually caused by a disorder. I don't know exactly what causes it, but it is a medical condition.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well what about the 1 famed blue mexican fight dog with a ped full of floyd b's blood? (Sarcasm at its finest)



And thick bones dont have to do with muscle mass at all. It literally has to do with thick bones in the front end... (spent a lot of time talking to "bully red nose breeders")


----------

